# dave6216



## davemoelk (7 mo ago)

I have a great running well maintained Simplicity 6216 1984ish. Drive belt wore away because variator was freezing up from light rust. Freed up variator so nice and free like manual says, intalled new OE belt. Now reverse is third gear and 1,2,3 are reverse. Figured gear was stuck in transmission, dropped trans, opened up, made sure shift forks were properly indexed on fork rods. Looked for out of place gear, everything meshes real nice. Watched forks by shifting with vise grips on stem and moved the gears properly per manual. Made sure springs were on the flats of the gear posts. Made sure it was in neutral, closed cover, reinstalled still does the same thing. Made sure clutch/brake and variator are properly adjusted. Still the same gear pattern. Have any of you older folks/mechs seen something like this before? Wondering if it is still the variator in combo some how with the input fly wheel on trans. There never was any grinding of gears or miss shifting on operator/my part. 
Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Older folks?!? Must be looking for you Bob!


----------

